
Automation is shifting income from workers to owners - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/automation-is-shifting-income-to-owners1520934370-ea58ec3f-8e82-4bb1-9fc6-abe039a109f1.html
======
musgrove
Could that be because most automation is meant to replace workers and lower
labor costs in the first place? Basic economics in action. You could look at
it as it increases workers' income as well because it provides new jobs to
workers to build and operate the very machines that create automation.

